# Wer fährt mit einem VW California Comfortline in den Urlaub?



## 124davos.ch (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, wir möchten unseren Traum eines eigenen kleinen Campers erfüllen.
Ein VW California Comfortline ist auf der Wunschliste zuoberst. Habt ihr einen und was macht ihr für Erfahrungen damit. 
Wir sind uns einfach nicht sicher ob wir das Spülbecken und den Gasherd brauchen - diese beiden nehmen viel Platz weg.

Für den Comfortline spricht aber
- der Kühlschrank
- die Fahrerkabine 
- die getönten Fensterscheiben
- die Rollos

Wir möchten mit dem Bus Wochenenden aber auch 3, 4 wöchige Ferien verbringen. Wenn wir 3, 4 Wochen wegfahren kommen immer mind. 4 Bikes mit. (aus einer Auswahl vonRennad, CC, Enduro, DH) Weil wir an unseren Rädern "hängen" und diese viel Geld verschlungen haben wollen wir diese je nach Reiseland im Bus drin haben und nicht aussen hinhängen....

Über eure Inputs, Erfahrungen und evtl. Bilder freuen wir uns jetzt schon!!

Happy Trails!


----------



## el saltamontes (10. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich hab zwar keinen California, aber ich werde im Frühjahr eine/n Caravelle/Multivan kaufen. Schon allein deswegen ein Abo 

Wir waren mal zu zweit mit 2 Rädern und einem Kia Carnival (bissl größer als Sharan, vergleichbar mit einem Chrysler Voyager) unterwegs. Allerdings mit Zelt. Über Nacht blieben die Räder im Auto, wir haben im Zelt übernachtet. Eine Notübernachtung hatten wir auch im Auto verbracht, war auch ok - halt nicht überpraktisch.

Deshalb plane ich auch, für den Multivan so was anzuschaffen:







oder sowas:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 124davos.ch (10. Dezember 2010)

das ist sicher toll, vorallem wenn du das auto auch sonst brauchst. 
bei uns wird der vw nur ferien- und weekendmobil sein. zelt und all den grümpel mit grossem auto haben wir. wir träumen von ein wenig mehr komfort und aufgeräumter umgebung. mit hochbett, mit tisch, mit staurau; alles hübsch intergriert. die kompromiss-phase ist durch, wir wollen nach einer strengen arbeitswoche den camper nehmen und weg fahren...


----------



## mw.dd (10. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich ein Campingmobil nicht als Alltagsauto nutzen muß, würde ich keinen California kaufen; das ist ein Kompromiss aus beidem. Es ist sicher Platz genug für 4 Fahrräder, aber man räumt auf Grund der beschränkten Grundfläche doch ganz schön hin und her. Und das wichtigste, um wirklich unabhängig zu sein, fehlt: eine Nasszelle...

Ich würde mich nach etwas größerem umsehen; auf Basis Crafter/Ducato/Sprinter/Boxer etc. gibt es eine reiche Auswahl.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Dezember 2010)

4 Räder im VW Bus wird nicht gehen, dann hast du selber keinen Platz mehr. Der VW scheint zwar groß, ist aber wenig flexibel. Für ein Alltagsauto zu teuer und um sich länger drin aufzuhalten zu klein. Ein Bus ist gut, wenn man mal am WE für 2-3 Nächte wohin will, aber länger möcht ich in dem Ding nicht unterwegs sein.
Dass ihr die Räder nicht draussen hinhängen wollt, ist sicher berechtig, uns haben sie in Spanien während einer Besichtigung die Räder häppchenweise demontiert, nachdem sie auf dem Radlträger abgesperrt waren. Es fehlten Bremsen und Sattelstützen.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Ob man so ( ohne Klo, ohne Platz bei Regen) verreisen will, und dann dafür 50.000Euro hinlegen mag, muss jeder selber wissen. ...



Genau; für soviel Geld kann man sein müdes Haupt auch eine ganze Weile im besten Haus am Platze betten und die Räder vom Portier bewachen lassen


----------



## Moppedcarlo (10. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

ich war früher mit einem T3 Wohnmobil unterwegs, war zwar viel "mobil", aber zu wenig "wohn", wegen dem geringen Platzangebot. Wie oben schon jemand schrieb, wenn das eh nur ein Zweitwagen sein soll, dann bekommt man für das Geld auch ein richtiges Wohnmobil, mit Platz für die Räder und reichlich Wohn- und Sanitärbereich.

Ciao Carlo


----------



## heyho (11. Dezember 2010)

Will auch mal meine 2 cent dazugeben:

ich mache seit 3 Jahren viele Touren mit meinem T3 mit Westfalia-Ausbau und habe meist 2 Bikes dabei

- herd ist superpraktisch, wenn man gerne selbst kocht.
- Spülbecken ist praktisch, wenn man auch "wild" campen möchte, d.h. ohne Sanitär in der nähe
- kühlschrank: habe seit diesem jahr ne einfache kühlbox dabei, das ist schon praktisch. Kompressorkühlboxen/schränke (sind relativ teuer) funktionieren auch im Hochsommer gut.
- für die Bikes empfehle ich einen Biketräger am Heck. Wenn man sie drinnen transportiert stehen die immer im Weg rum und nerven. Ich hab die Bikes immer mit 2 Schlössern am Träger festgemacht und mir dann keine Sorgen drumgemacht. Muss man außerhalb von Großstädten meiner Meinung nach auch nicht.
- ein 230V Wandler ist ebenfalls praktisch um die diversen Akkus zu laden


----------



## trhaflhow (11. Dezember 2010)

Fahre einen vw t5 mit langem Radstand.
Er wurde innen von einem professionellen ausbauer nach unseren wünschen ausgebaut.
Herd, Kühlschrank, spüle, standheizung und aufklappdach. Ich möchte nichts davon missen.
Zudem haben wir dadurch, dass es ein langer ist, innen hinten Platz dass die Bikes ( 2) innen transportiert werden können.

Der steht ab Feb/März 2011 zum Verkauf. Wer Interessen hat gerne pn


----------



## heyho (11. Dezember 2010)

@trhaflhow: Sowas klingt echt cool. Klappdach finde ich wegen der allgegenwärtigen 2m-Schranken an Küstenparkplätzen seeehr praktisch.
Stellt sich nur die Frage, warum du ihn verkaufst


----------



## trhaflhow (11. Dezember 2010)

Weil ich selten ein Auto länger als 5-6 Jahre fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (12. Dezember 2010)

Aus meiner Sicht ist der California nicht das optimale Wohnmobil, es sei denn, man nutzt es als Ganzjahresallrounder.

Wer aber ohnehin schon zwei Autos hat und das Womo nur für den Urlaub braucht der findet deutlich besseres (große Wohnmobileohne Kompromisse) für das gleiche Geld.




> Es gibt zum T5 aber auch Alternativen, zB von zoom auf Basis Vito u.A.




Gibt es schon, aber die VW sind eben besser




> Wenn man es sich vom Platz und vom Geld her leisten kann, ist so ein Gefährt nicht verkehrt; man sollte sich allerdings nichts vormachen, was den Urlaub auf Campingplätzen oder Wohnmobilstellplätzen angeht - das kann einem tierisch auf die Nerven gehen. Meine Schwester hat ihren T5 CaliforniaComfortline glaub 1xmal benutzt in den letzten 3 Jahren und danach nie wieder (ausser als Quengelbengeltransporter).
> 10.12.2010 19:27




Erstens wird es mit Kindern schon sehr eng, so ein California ist eher ein kleines Zweimannwohnmobil und:
Zweitens liegt die Camperei auch nicht jedem gleich, ich könnte es mir schon wieder vorstellen (hatte schon einen) wenn die Kids nicht mehr mitgehen.




> Genau; für soviel Geld kann man sein müdes Haupt auch eine ganze Weile im besten Haus am Platze betten und die Räder vom Portier bewachen lassen



Das stimmt schon, aber irgendwie muß an der Art zu reisen doch was dran sein, nicht umsonst sind die Californias und Womos allgemein so begehrt. Das Gefühl von Freiheit und Flexibilität ist durch nichts anderes zu toppen.


----------



## trhaflhow (12. Dezember 2010)

Kan matze nur zustimmen

Für 2 Personen optimal. 4 Personen möglich aber nur ne Notlösung.

Und das beste ist die Flexibilität. Donnerstag Wetterbericht schauen und dann entscheiden wo's hin geht. Ohne buchungsstress auch in der Hochsaison.


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Dezember 2010)

moin da geb ich meinen senf auch dazu
ich fahr seit 8jahren einen T4  selbst ausbbau 
(bett/drehsitze/standheizung/mobile dusche/dachluke)
der hat jetzt 310.000km auf der uhr 

räder immer hinten drauf (meist 2) weil sauber sind die doch eh nie 
kochen im bus  nur wasser  
weil sonst stinkt der bus/bettzeug usw
vorzelt ist eine gut lösung zum kochen usw

aber wenns nicht das alltags auto ist
dann lieber sowas wie denn pössel  oder ähnliches

ps. einmal bus immer bus


----------



## El Butre (12. Dezember 2010)

124davos.ch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wir möchten unseren Traum eines eigenen kleinen Campers erfüllen.
> Ein VW California Comfortline ist auf der Wunschliste zuoberst. Habt ihr einen und was macht ihr für Erfahrungen damit.
> Wir sind uns einfach nicht sicher ob wir das Spülbecken und den Gasherd brauchen


 
Warum nicht erstmal mieten und Erfahrungen sammeln und anschl. über einen Kauf entscheiden.
Ich bin im Sommer 14 Tage durch die Alpen .Für das Gebirge ist der T5 als Womo ideal,klein, wendig und ausreichend motorisiert.


----------



## Third Eye (12. Dezember 2010)

yeah, vw campingbusse! 

so, der nächste der dir ratet, ein "richtiges" wohnmobil zu nehmen;
nachdem es eh ein 2. auto ist.
ich fahre selbst einen ausgebauten VW transporter mit fixem hochdach und langen radstand - ist auch mein alltagswagen. 3 räder gehen unzerlegt hinten rein, vorne eine küchenzeile, bett mit 1,25 m breite oben; ist zu zweit eher etwas schmal.

alleine ganz okay, das raumangebot ist trotzdem nicht riesig.
regentage sind mühsam, vorallem wenn man die nassen radklamotten nicht trocknen kann.
räder hinten drauf war für mich keine option, wegen der diebstahlsgefahr.

ich würde mir mal einen camper ausleihen, dann weißt du was auch dich zukommt.

"must have": wc! 

ich hab mir meine möbel selber gebaut, da die originalen reimo teile viel zu viel platz verschenkt haben.

kochmöglichkeit und spüle möchte ich nicht missen,
bestens bewährt hat sich der kompressorkühlschrank (teuer, aber gut - kein vergleich mit einer kühlbox), 230 V wandler, standheizung, duschsack.

der von dir angesprochene california ist sicher okay, wenn keine räder rein müssen ...
ach ja, zu wieviel seit ihr?


----------



## head-md (12. Dezember 2010)

schau Dich doch mal bei spacecamper um, die haben ganz pfiffige Ideen,
wir haben dort den langen Radstand geordert, das passt mit den bikes dann besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 124davos.ch (14. Dezember 2010)

hallo alle zusammen, ich danke euch für die vielen vielen infos und meinungen!
spacecamper ist eine tolle seite. wir kommen unserem traum näher.
ihr habt einen vw bus zum verkaufen - auch in die schweiz?

übrigens, hier meine antwort zu euren vielen fragen.
wir sind zu zweit und wir wollen definitiv kein camper sondern ein bus. wir leben in einer grossen komfortablen wohnung mitten in den alpen in einem abgelegenen tal. deshalb tendieren wir richtung 4x4. luxus wie duschen und so haben wir im alltag. kochen wollen wir outdoor und nicht alles vermiefen. und und und.


----------



## stubenhocker (15. Dezember 2010)

für 2 leute ist ein vw camper schon eine tolle sache: bist schnell unterwegs und der platz für 2 leute ist absolut ausreichend- haben wir jahrelang so praktiziert. angefangen mit einem selbstausbau, später dann ein california exclusive (auf t4)- perfekt für 2!
der vergleich kaufpreis vs. hotel-/pensionsübernachtungen hinkt etwas; irgendwie muss man zum hotel kommen und dort bist du dann an den schlafort gebunden. mit nem camper musst du nicht groß planen: wetterbericht gucken und dahin wo es schön ist. einen übernachtungsplatz mit blick aufs meer oder direkt einsam in den bergen finde ich tausendmal prickelnder als den rammelnden touristen ein zimmer weiter. ausserdem fährt man wesentlich öfter weg wenn der eigene camper (oder womo) vor der tür steht.
mit 2 kindern haben wir mittlerweile ein "echtes" wohnmobil: nicht so dolle zu fahren, aber super zum wohnen (freisteher- keine campingplätze).

und noch was: alternativen zum vw-bus gibts nicht wirklich! 

Nachtrag wegen 4x4: den T5 gibts als 4Motion und gerade frisch als sondermodell "rockton", gut und günstig sind aber auch t3 oder t4 syncro


----------



## Moon_68 (15. Dezember 2010)

Servus,

der T5 California ist meiner Meinung nach ein Rentner-Fahrzeug für City-Hopping durch Europa. Warum? Extrem beengter Platz durch die Einbauten, aber eben auch sehr anfälliger Luxus. Es geht mit miesen Verkratzeigenschaften los, bis hin zur never endings stories mit 2. Batterie, die sich lahmlegt usw.

Wenn du dich über die Mängel (und die sind nicht ohne) informieren willst, gehe hier hin: www.t5-board.de

Zwischen diesen extrem teuren und anfälligen, aber chicken Einbauten wirst du 100% keine 2 Räder stellen wollen und auch aus Platzgründen nicht können. Die Räder müssen auf den Bike-Gepäckträger.

Außerdem ist das Teil sau teuer. Wenn man den nicht als Hauptwagen für die täglichen Fahrten nutzt - und dabei ist es ein spitzen Gefährt mit allem Komfort und mächtig Durchzug - gibt es bessers. Z.B. die Plössl-Mobile auf Fiat-Basis.

Ich selbst fahre den T5 California in der Beach-Austattung. Darin ist nur die Liege wie im California, alles andere ist auf robuster Transporter-Basis ohne zusätzlichen Einbauten (außer Standheizung). Wie gesagt, die Plastikverkleidungen verkratzen, aber bei einem Transporter braucht man nicht so empfindsam sein. Davor ein Vorzelt und es macht richtig spaß. Eben Camping pur. So wenig Zusatzelektronik wie möglich drin. Denn die geht mit Sicherheit beim T5 irgendwan schrott (zb elektrische Schiebür, 2. Batterie etc.)

Wie gesagt, als Alltagsauto mit beinahe unbegrenzter Kapazität und super Fahrkomfort gibt es meiner Meinung nach nichts besseres als den T5. Aber bitte nur ohne Schnickschnack.


----------



## 124davos.ch (15. Dezember 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Weil ich selten ein Auto länger als 5-6 Jahre fahre.



machst du uns ein angebot für dein zum verkauf stehender bus? oder erst mal - wo wohnst du? hast du fotos etc???


----------



## Strider (16. Dezember 2010)

Zu deiner ursprünglichen Frage: Kocher und Spülbecken verschwenden nur Platz. Ordentlich kochen willst du eh nicht im Auto sondern draußen und Spülbecken ist auch verzichtbar.
Falls ihr oben schlaft könntet ihr sogar ohne Rückbank fahren, dafür mit drehbarem Beifahrersitz und einem Einzelsitz hinten drin. Dann sollte für die Räder super Platz sein.
Allerdings ist so ein Custom Ausbau wahrscheinlich ordentlich teuer.


----------



## trhaflhow (16. Dezember 2010)

124davos.ch schrieb:


> machst du uns ein angebot für dein zum verkauf stehender bus? oder erst mal - wo wohnst du? hast du fotos etc???



Ich habe dir vor einigen Tagen eine pn geschickt
Mach's jetzt nochmal
Ist vielleicht nicht angekommen.

Fotos gibt's hier, ist die homepage des Ausbauers

http://www.tuning-and-fun.de/seite8.htm


----------

